# A tree worker dies in Ct.



## Mike Van (Sep 14, 2010)

This link http://www.wfsb.com/news/24988121/detail.html tells of another lost life.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow. RIP Brother.

I wished they showed more pics of the base and of the tree so we could diagnose what happened and learn something. The one shot in the video wasn't enough. Any ideas guys?


----------



## powerking (Sep 15, 2010)

My heart goes out to this guy's family. I almost took a ride up there yesterday if I knew what the address was,to see what that base looked like. Fox61 didn't seem to have much info about it, just that it was in Hamden.
Rich


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 15, 2010)

I saw a green leafed oak break off right above the ground (36 inch tree) , only indications were barely visible bore holes in the bark. It was rotted through, just didn't show to the untrained eye.


----------



## deevo (Sep 15, 2010)

R.I.P.
We did a large poplar last week as well, after we had it on the ground about 30' up the stem it was hollow leaving an inch on either side of it. It was about 24-26 dbh 65-70' in height.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 15, 2010)

*That sucks.*

My biggest fear.especially since carpenter ants seem to be really bad this year.Seen a lot of trees this year that just fell on their own.Then you have some you wonder how in the hell they are still standing.

RIP bro.Prayers go out to the family.

Boss seems like he cares! That is nice to see.


----------



## Brush Hog (Sep 15, 2010)

This kinda thing makes me want to hang up the spikes(or buy a bucket truck) when I read it. Especially with two little girls at home. Prayers for the family.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 15, 2010)

Brush Hog said:


> This kinda thing makes me want to hang up the spikes(or buy a bucket truck) when I read it. Especially with two little girls at home. Prayers for the family.



Interesting thought. Anyone know what the ratio of deaths by tree, vs death by bucket is?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5815a2.htm

Here you go Ducati... sobering read.

My prayers go out to his family. Very sad.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 15, 2010)

Slvrmple72 said:


> http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5815a2.htm
> 
> Here you go Ducati... sobering read.
> 
> My prayers go out to his family. Very sad.



Sounds bad, but it didnt anser my question. Maybe treemandan knows the answer. Looks like the majority of fatalities were due to crush incidents.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Sep 15, 2010)

Among the 14 fall deaths, four involved falls from a height of 35--50 feet when an aerial lift bucket broke; four resulted from being tied to a branch, limb, or tree trunk that broke off from a height of 30--60 feet; five occurred when the climbing rope broke or was cut by a chainsaw or the climbing safety mechanism failed; and one occurred because of tripping and falling from a height of 12 feet while exiting an aerial lift bucket.

Missed this section or too much for you to read?


----------



## tree md (Sep 15, 2010)

Very sad. RIP.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 16, 2010)

Very sad and weird trees just don't snap , theres more to that story like someone overloading it somehow .. Sad though crazy how things can get out of control that quick ....


----------



## Mike Van (Sep 16, 2010)

I was a power co. lineman for 35 years before retiring - I can think of several trees that 'just let go' One was a monster oak, July 4th, hot humid, not a breeze around. This 4 ft dia oak just fell over, blocked a road, broke 2 poles. It was like an ant took the last bite and over she went. Another day in a r.o.w. we were climbing, no trucks running. A short ways in the woods, a big tree just let loose, you hear this ripping sound, then the crash. Sometimes after big storms, a few days even, trees that got weakened just let go. Risky business, always has been,


----------



## newsawtooth (Sep 17, 2010)

My condolences to family and friends.

It is unfortunate that the ISA or TCIA or even OSHA do not investigate and analyze these accidents more thoroughly. We get a rough idea of the cause of accidents from the data analysis. But rarely do we see reports drawn from the in depth examination required to learn from these events. Instead we are left to speculate countless times every year.


----------



## bobsreturn (Sep 19, 2010)

I had a hollow tree go on me 15 years ago , moved back and got caught up in wait a while ,barbed vines ,and cut my leg lucky i could get out to hospital . should have hit the tree with the back of an axe first , was hot and in a hurry . thats when things go bad . work safe , regards Bob


----------



## Goon 88 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mike Van said:


> This link http://www.wfsb.com/news/24988121/detail.html tells of another lost life.



Very sad indeed. He grew up not 3 miles from me and I was friends with his dad back in the day. I knew Luke when he was just a kid. My condolences go to his dad Charlie and the rest of his family.


----------



## budcampo (Sep 22, 2010)

Slvrmple72 said:


> http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5815a2.htm
> 
> Here you go Ducati... sobering read.
> 
> My prayers go out to his family. Very sad.



So I read this, then skimmed over it again, on average in those years how many tree workers were working per year. I didn't see anything on that, but maybe I missed it. Just curious what the ratio of workers to deaths are.

Prayers go out to the family!


----------

